# First aid kit for upland dogs



## ROOSTER!!! (Sep 3, 2008)

What are some of the things that should be included in a first aid kit for a pheasant hunting dog?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Rooster, click the search box just above and type in first*aid and if you can wade past the political posts you'll find what you are looking for. My right click is fading out or I'd put them up for you. Also google dog first aid. I carry my stuff in a .50 cal ammo can, lots of room and indestructable.


----------



## ROOSTER!!! (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Dick, that is what I was looking for.


----------

